# Growth Tracking Chart for your new puppy



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys! If any of you are like me, you will want to track your puppy's growth. I created a pretty basic Excel sheet to track your puppy's growth on a weekly period, over the course of a year, starting at 7 weeks. It contains a table where you input the values and also includes a chart that automatically updates with a line graph that tracks the progress. 

I also included a field for a puppy estimator. I use puppychart.com and compare the estimators projection over time to what my pup actually ends up weighing. This gives you the ability to see how accurate the estimator is. Obviously, there are a lot of factors that affect growth. I just like the testing side to see how accurate they are. Feel free not to use that field if you don't want to.

If there are any questions or suggestions on how to improve the sheet please feel free to let me know. Hopefully you all will find it as helpful as I have.

I have included screenshots of the spreadsheet and chart so you can preview it.

Dropbox Link:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/990npnaf0xtuy4z/Puppy Growth Chart.xlsx?dl=0


----------

